# Disque partagés Freebox V6 ????



## yul (10 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de recevoir ma V6, et je ne comprends pas bien le fonctionnement du disque dur NAS ???
:mouais: Dans le finder je vois bien le disque freebox, mais je ne peux me connecter que en "invité"... Lorsque je demande la connection en "utilisateur référencé", il me demande un nom et un mot de passe ????
Quelqu'un peux t'il m' expliquer ????


----------



## Aliboron (10 Avril 2011)

yul a dit:


> Lorsque je demande la connection en "utilisateur référencé", il me demande un nom et un mot de passe ????


Nom : freebox
Mot de passe : <rien>

En espérant que ça te conviendra mieux que "Invité"


----------



## miaou (11 Avril 2011)

mais il vaut quand mieux  te référencer 
tu va dans freebox serveur
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/settings.php
si c'est la première fois ,tu clique sur mot de passe oublié .il faut que tu le fasse près de la freebox  car un code identification s'affiche dans la fenêtre de celui-ci.  et tu met le mot de passe que tu veux
après tu vas dans l'onglet " nas "  pour mettre tes paramètres, activer le ftp, etc...


----------



## yul (11 Avril 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Nom : freebox
> Mot de passe : <rien>
> 
> En espérant que ça te conviendra mieux que "Invité"



Merci ça marche, mais en fait c' est quoi la différence entre invité et utilisateur référencé ????:rose::mouais:


----------



## yroun (13 Avril 2011)

miaou a dit:


> mais il vaut quand mieux  te référencer
> tu va dans freebox serveur
> http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/settings.php
> si c'est la première fois ,tu clique sur mot de passe oublié .il faut que tu le fasse près de la freebox  car un code identification s'affiche dans la fenêtre de celui-ci.  et tu met le mot de passe que tu veux
> après tu vas dans l'onglet " nas "  pour mettre tes paramètres, activer le ftp, etc...



Bonjour,
Je reprend le fil car j'ai fait exactement ce qui est indiqué sans résultat :
-Via le Aller/réseau je n'arrive pas à me connecter autrement qu'en invité, je peux voir le disque dur mais je ne peux rien y déposer; si je cherche à l'ouvrir, la connexion tourne en boucle et me plante l'ordi
- via Fireftp (ou cyberduck) j'arrive à me connecter (avec ID freebox, et mdp) mais il m'annonce "500 Syntax error, command unrecognized." et si je veux déposer qqch dedans, il m'indique que je n'ai pas les autorisations (755).

Si qq à une piste, je suis tout ouïe
Merci


----------



## miaou (14 Avril 2011)

yul a dit:


> Merci ça marche, mais en fait c' est quoi la différence entre invité et utilisateur référencé ????:rose::mouais:



ca marche bien  comme cela?  , Mais si  tu ne met pas un mot de passe  tu est toujours "invité "  quand même non ? tu peux ecrire et lire ou seulement lire comme cela ?


----------



## miaou (14 Avril 2011)

yroun a dit:


> Si qq à une piste, je suis tout ouïe
> Merci



en principe tu devrais avoir aussi " freebox " dans la colonne de gauche à "partagé" 
tu ne l'a pas ?

tu as "activé le FTP  dans " Freebox serveur" ?


----------



## Ecnelis (18 Avril 2011)

Dès le début j'ai eu accès au NAS, et cela sans mot de passe... C'est étrange qu'il te l'ai demandé


----------



## yul (9 Août 2011)

Je remonte le Topic, car je n' arrive plus à me connecter en référencé sur le serveur ??? Si je mets Frebox sans mot de passe, cela ne marche plus ?????


----------



## herszk (10 Août 2011)

yul a dit:


> Je remonte le Topic, car je n' arrive plus à me connecter en référencé sur le serveur ??? Si je mets Frebox sans mot de passe, cela ne marche plus ?????



Bonjour.
Idem pour moi, mais on en parle déjà dans "Free qui disparait et apparait".


----------

